# طعن شاب وهروب فتاة داخل أسواق ( ستي مول ) بالرياض



## ركائز التسويق (29 أغسطس 2010)

نقل رجال هيئة الهلال الأحمر بمدينة الرياض شاب سعودي تعرض لعدة طعنات خطيرة داخل سوق (ستي مول) بحي الشفاء بعد أن كان يلاحقه عدة شباب ملثمين توصلوا إليه داخل السوق وقاموا بتسديد طعنات قوية له وبحسب شهود عيان فإن الشاب المجني عليه كان برفقته فتاة تعرضت هي الأخرى لضربات قبل أن تلوذ بالهرب بسيارة تنتظرها خارج السوق وقد طاردتها دوريات الأمن ​

شهود العيان أشاروا لصحيفة (عاجل) أن الجهات الأمنية قبضت على أحد الجناة فيما لاذ الكثير منهم بالفرار وسط موجة من الهلع داخل السوق حيث آثار الدماء والصراخ بين الزبائن ​​ 
ولم تتضح الصورة النهائية حتى الآن لإقدام الجناة على طعن المجني عليه حيث من المنتظر أن تصدر الجهات الأمنية تصريحا بهذا الخصوص :sm11:​ 




____________________________


​


----------



## أحلى منى (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: طعن شاب وهروب فتاة داخل أسواق ( ستي مول ) بالرياض*

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
لييييش عاد كذاااا؟؟؟
وكأن نحن في غاابة!!!!!!


----------



## شغب بنات (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: طعن شاب وهروب فتاة داخل أسواق ( ستي مول ) بالرياض*

ياللطيف الله يستر عليه وعلينا

من جد كانا بغابه


----------

